

Credit card scam exposes mind-blowing ignorance about security. - andreyf
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/01/in-person_credi.html

======
mixmax
Once again this proves that the biggest security risk by far is users.

Maybe the security industry should start hiring people with a psychology
background to try and alleviate the problem?

~~~
ovi256
No, everything should hire people with a security background to alleviate the
problem. But the ROI would be too low to justify it - security is expensive.
And in the big picture, even a $8K loss is peanuts.

~~~
mixmax
Somehow I don't think you'll find many secretaries with a security background.

